# ¿Lejá dodí y en keloenu?



## Qua

¿What does lejá dodí  and  en keloenu? Thanks .

¿ Qué son ? Gracias de antemano .

Saludos


----------



## Mjolnir

¿Dónde lo has visto?


----------



## Qua

Viene  explicado en la caratula - librito del disco de música medieval de la peninsula Iberica de Rosa Zaragoza llamado el espíritu de al-andalus . Solo viene una breve explicación de las canciones , todas tratan del shabbat ¿Quiero saber que dicen sobre el shabbat ?

Según la tradución que hacen a una de las canciones ( no sé cuál )  , hablan de  un periodo de descanso para disfrutar con la lectura de la Torá  y para los placeres del buen comer ( pan , buen vino , carne , pescado , etc) . Claro que según que alimentos deberan ser santificados  , por así llamarlos ¿Se puede usar otra palabra que santificados ? Gracias.


----------



## Mjolnir

No te entendía completamente, pero puedes leer sobre esta canción aquí (sólo inglés).


----------



## Qua

In the explanation of the origin of the Moorish Lejá dodí comes: 

  In this rendering, carried by Spanish refugees to Palestine before the days of Alḳabiẓ 

 What happened there?Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir

What happened where?
The Spanish refugees carried that rendering of the song to Palestine before the days of Alḳabiẓ.


----------



## Qua

Vi en la web dada , en dónde pone Ancient Moorish melody ,  un párrafo o línea  ( In this rendering, carried by Spanish refugees to Palestine before the days of Alḳabiẓ ) que no comprendo .

¿ Sobre qué habla ?¿Cuales fueron los hechos ocurridos , según cuenta el autor en el párrafo  o línea ? Gracias.


----------



## Mjolnir

Mi intento: refugiados españoles llevaron esta interpretación/traducción a Palestina antes de días de Alḳabiẓ.

Si quieres traducir algo del inglés al español, puedes formular una pregunta en Vocabulario General.


----------



## Qua

Gracias , lo haré.


----------

